# Custom Labels & Corks



## ghoward (Feb 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good source that if I wanted to purchase custom corks for corporate gifts, where to buy from. 


Also labels, where have you all found the best deal for custom label printing?


gh


----------



## Waldo (Feb 19, 2009)

For both items......GEORGE


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 19, 2009)

Just click on the yellow wine symbol above


----------

